# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  Τροφοδοτικό  ενισχυτή  κεντρικής  κεραίας.

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Προ  τριετίας  περίπου  είχα  εγκαταστήσει  αυτον  τον  ενισχυτή  και  έπαθε  βλάβη  το  παλμοτροφοδοτικό  του  (επι  της  βλάβης  ίσως  επανέλθω  με  άλλη  ανάρτηση  και  με  φωτογραφιες)  προσπάθησα  να  το επισκευάσω  αλλά  μάταια  δεν  γράφει  πουθενά  τη  τάση  εξόδου  αν  και  είναι  χωριστό  εντελώς  πλακετάκι  το  τροφοδοτικό,  λέω  να  του  βάλω  ενα  χωριστό  τροφοδοτικό  σταθεροποιημένο  12V  0.5A  μάλλον  απλό  και να τελειώνω  μήπως  γνωρίζει  κανείς  με  τη  τάση  μπορεί  να  δούλευε  ο  ενισχυτής.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Ωχ  τον  ενισχυτή  ξέχασα  http://www.gagas.gr/mbj3631-fracarro-p-272.html

----------


## ggr

Συνηθως οι ενισχυτες κεραιας εχουν τροφοδοσια 24V , χωρις ομως αυτο να αποτελει κανονα.
Οποτε στην περιπτωση του δικου σου ενισχυτη αν δεν σιγουρευτεις πρωτα μην κανεις τιποτα.
Καλη χρονια και χρονια πολλα.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Αν του  βάλλω  12  η  18V και  το  δοκιμάσω?  όσο  για  τα  24  δεν  είναι  σίγουρο  σε  έναν  άλλο  SPAUN  με  το  ίδιο  πρόβλημα  κai  με  μεγάλη  έξοδο  118db mv  είχε  έξοδο  το  παλμοτροφοδοτικο  12V  είωα  βάλει  ένα  εξωτερικο  τυπου  pack  12V 1A  παλμοτροφοδοτικό  πάλι  σταθεροποιημένο  και  όλα  καλά.

----------


## lepouras

ο πυκνωτής εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού πόσα βολτ είναι? αν είναι 12 ή 16 τότε 12βολτο θα είναι. αν είναι 26 τότε μάλλον 24. λέω μήπως βοηθήσει.

----------


## moutoulos

Θύμιο το *Datasheet* του λέει 12VDC 100mA (0.1A)
http://www.fracarro.com/index.php/en...nt/198-mbj3631

... οπότε είσαι Οκ με το 12VDC 500mΑ που είπες.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Θύμιο το *Datasheet* του λέει 12VDC 100mA (0.1A)
> http://www.fracarro.com/index.php/en...nt/198-mbj3631
> 
> ... οπότε είσαι Οκ με το 12VDC 500mΑ που είπες.



-Ευχαριστώ  πολύ  παιδιά  ιδιαίτερα  τον Γρηγόρη  για  τα  στοιχεία  που  βρήκε,  με  αυτά  τα  γ@μημέν@  τα  παλμοτροφοδοτικα τι  γίνεται  μερικά  τα  βλέπεις  άψογα  μια  χαρά  και  τάση  τίποτα  όπως  λέω  και  πιο  πάνω  ίσως  επανέλθω.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Παιδιά  επανέρχομαι  στο  θέμα  με  τον  ενισχυτή  τελικά  είναι  ο mbj 3621  και γράφει  πάνω  έξοδος  117 db mv και  κέρδος  33db τον  δοκίμασα  με  εξωτερικό  σταθεροποιημένο  τροφοδοτικό  12v  όμως  ΄εβγαλε  έξοδο  82 db mv  αι  κέρδος  15 db mv  περιπου  σαν  είσοδο  χρησιμοποίησα  την ΄RF έξοδο  ενος  δορ.  δέκτη  και μονο που  πριν  την  ενίσχυση  έβγαζε  65 db mv  και  μετα  την  ενίσχυση  82  όπως  λέω  και  παραπάνω  σε  διακύμανση  τάσης  έως  10 - 18V    έξοδος  ήταν   ίδια  παραπάνω  τάση  δεν  έβαλα,  δεν  έπρεπε  να  βγάζει  πολύ  μεγαλύτερη  έξοδο  εφ'  όσον  είχε  στην  εισοδό  του  ένα  και  μόνο  κανάλι?

----------


## crown

αρα θελει 24volt

----------

